# WKORV construction noise?



## cvmar (Feb 25, 2006)

I just called the WKORV to ask the difference between a deluxe oceanview and oceanview as I was on their website making a reservation (need to book the Friday before our Saturday check in) and was informed by the front desk that the views were the same for both catagories. The front desk clerk also said she wanted to inform me of the construction at the resort and stated the hours were 7-7 everyday of the week. I asked her if there was considerable noise and she said yes at times. I also asked if there are any villas at the resort that were far enough away from the construction so it would not be an annoyance and she said no. This may be their standard response so guests are informed before they make a reservation and may be less likely to complain. Has anyone been there recently that has first hand knowledge of the construction noise? My MIL will be traveling with us and if it is noisy I will get an earful (in a kind MIL way  ) as she wanted to stay both weeks at the Embassy. We won't be there until November of this year however I understand the construciton will be through 2007! Thanks.


----------



## vic714 (Feb 25, 2006)

cvmar said:
			
		

> I just called the WKORV to ask the difference between a deluxe oceanview and oceanview as I was on their website making a reservation (need to book the Friday before our Saturday check in) and was informed by the front desk that the views were the same for both catagories. The front desk clerk also said she wanted to inform me of the construction at the resort and stated the hours were 7-7 everyday of the week. I asked her if there was considerable noise and she said yes at times. I also asked if there are any villas at the resort that were far enough away from the construction so it would not be an annoyance and she said no. This may be their standard response so guests are informed before they make a reservation and may be less likely to complain. Has anyone been there recently that has first hand knowledge of the construction noise? My MIL will be traveling with us and if it is noisy I will get an earful (in a kind MIL way  ) as she wanted to stay both weeks at the Embassy. We won't be there until November of this year however I understand the construciton will be through 2007! Thanks.



We were there in Aug. of last year and didn't hear any construction noise. The biggest problem we had was the wind, but it didn't stop us from having FUN. I'm sure you made the right choice.

When in Nov. will you be there? We're going to be there 11/18-11/25.
Victor


----------



## cvmar (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. We will be there 10/27 - 11/11 with the first week at the Embassy and the second week +1 day at the WKORV. I have never been to this property before but I am very excited to stay here. I hope the pool is nice, our 7 year old loved the pool at the Marriott and I understand this one also has a slide.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2006)

The WKORV is U shaped and the construction is on the north side of the resort (outside the U.)  If you get a unit on the north side of the resort, adjacent to the construction site, I think the noise could be considerable at times.  If you have an inside unit, facing the pool, or are in one of the other two buildings, I don't think you will notice the construction at all.  We stayed there when they were building the 2nd wing, and even though it was very close to the pool, we thought they did a good job trying to keep any disruption to a minimum. They put up a big wall that blocked off any ground level view and help keep down the dust, etc.  If you go to the webpage, you can see pictures of the resort and adjacent construction site.  

http://www.starwoodvo.com/resorts/welcome.jsp?resortID=18
Scroll down and click on CONSTRUCTION PICTURES


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 26, 2006)

In looking at the construction photos - by November I would expect for the buildings directly on the north side of WKORV to be completed - at least foundation/walls - that would cause direct noise/dust and they will be working on the north-side of WKORV-N by the fall of this year.

Again, WKORV-N is expected to be opened in spring 2007 (as listed) , and it looks as if this is on pace.  I have seen threads about this as to be completed sooner - IMO - no way.  Look at these construction photos - there are still months of construction to be close to completing the first phase (south/front sides) alone.


----------



## Jim&Martha (Feb 26, 2006)

*Room request at Maui Westin Villas...*

We will visit the Westin Villas in October and we like to be very close to the pool.  Can you give us a suggestion for bldg or room number for our request?  Up high is not important to us.

thanks much,
martha & jim


----------



## TheUnitrep (Feb 26, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Again, WKORV-N is expected to be opened in spring 2007 (as listed) , and it looks as if this is on pace.



I recently spoke to an on-site Starwood rep at WKORV and they are projecting occupancy at WKORVN to begin Sep 2007.

Jerry


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2006)

Jim&Martha said:
			
		

> We will visit the Westin Villas in October and we like to be very close to the pool.  Can you give us a suggestion for bldg or room number for our request?  Up high is not important to us.
> 
> thanks much,
> martha & jim



To be close to the pool, you want to be in building 2 or 3, facing the pool - it's right between the 2 buildings.  

Building 4, is outside the "U" that the other 3 buildings make around the pool. It is located between the highway and the public parking lot.  

Building 1 houses the lobby, offices, etc. and has no guest rooms.  

The WKORV prioritizes who gets the best views/locations, and as an exchanger, you may have a tough time getting just what you want.  If you can just avoid Bldg. 4 (Highway/parking lot view) or the north side of Bldg. 2 (construction view) you will be doing well.

Scroll down to the 2nd picture on the page and you can get an idea of the proximity of the pool to Bldg. 2.  Building 3, on the opposite side of the pool is identical to Bldg. 2. The childrens wading pool is on the far left in the picture.  It is a separate pool, but it's attached to the main pool.  WKORV


----------



## Jim&Martha (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you Denise, very much!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2006)

I just added a link to a picture of the pool and bldg. 2.


----------



## Jim&Martha (Feb 26, 2006)

Denise,
Would you know when we should put in our room request?  At the Marriott, they won't even write it down until 2 weeks before....

martha


----------



## Jim&Martha (Feb 26, 2006)

Denise,

I don't see the link??

martha


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 26, 2006)

TheUnitrep said:
			
		

> I recently spoke to an on-site Starwood rep at WKORV and they are projecting occupancy at WKORVN to begin Sep 2007.
> 
> Jerry



Hi Jerry - do you think that this is to cover themselves?  I was told spring, but from a salesman - building are going up fast.  thanks for the info.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2006)

Jim&Martha said:
			
		

> Denise,
> 
> I don't see the link??
> 
> martha



Here you go (click on blue WKORV):


> Scroll down to the 2nd picture on the page and you can get an idea of the proximity of the pool to Bldg. 2.  Building 3, on the opposite side of the pool is identical to Bldg. 2. The childrens wading pool is on the far left in the picture.  It is a separate pool, but it's attached to the main pool.  WKORV


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2006)

Jim&Martha said:
			
		

> Denise,
> Would you know when we should put in our room request?  At the Marriott, they won't even write it down until 2 weeks before....
> 
> martha



ASAP - Starwood will take them when you make your Resv.


----------



## vic714 (Feb 27, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> ASAP - Starwood will take them when you make your Resv.



Denise,
If she traded in I don't think they will really honor any requsets. I know they didn't last year when we visited. We were stuck listening to the road noise.

The hi point was that we were still in Maui and the weather was GREAT  


Martha,
Good luck with your request.

Victor


----------



## Jim&Martha (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks again Denise!


----------

